# The R5's viewfinder turns off after a few seconds.



## Frankrt (Jan 20, 2022)

Hello, after the last software update 1.5, I noticed that you can no longer configure the viewfinder to be switched off for 3 minutes or unlimited. The problem also exists with the 1.4 software. But I still didn't notice it. is there anyone who is on the software version 1.3.1 can check if it still works there. For me, the viewfinder shuts down after 10 seconds. This is very annoying because it wastes valuable time. Please also report it to Canon Service! So that they get more pressure to fix it in Japan. Thank you!

greetings Frank


----------



## AlanF (Jan 20, 2022)

Frankrt said:


> Hello, after the last software update 1.5, I noticed that you can no longer configure the viewfinder to be switched off for 3 minutes or unlimited. The problem also exists with the 1.4 software. But I still didn't notice it. is there anyone who is on the software version 1.3.1 can check if it still works there. For me, the viewfinder shuts down after 10 seconds. This is very annoying because it wastes valuable time. Please also report it to Canon Service! So that they get more pressure to fix it in Japan. Thank you!
> 
> greetings Frank


In 1.5, mine can be configured in Yellow Menu (wrench) screen 2 Power Saving to to turn off after 1 min or 3 min or disabled.


----------



## Frankrt (Jan 20, 2022)

AlanF said:


> In 1.5, mine can be configured in Yellow Menu (wrench) screen 2 Power Saving to to turn off after 1 min or 3 min or disabled.


yes of course I know that. but the settings have no effect. the viewfinder turns off after 10 seconds. if you have not assigned the sensor for the viewfinder.try it out.


----------



## Czardoom (Jan 20, 2022)

Do you have Eco mode turned on?


----------



## Frankrt (Jan 21, 2022)

Czardoom said:


> Do you have Eco mode turned on?


no of course not


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jan 25, 2022)

I am confused, are you asking about the display or the viewfinder? My viewfinder turns off when I take my eye away from it, I guess I've never timed it while looking thru it, it has never shut off while I was using it. Its set to 3 minutes and I never use it for that long. It lights up before I can get my eye in place, its almost instant, probably 1/60 of a second. I've never set it to viewfinder only so I don't know what effect that would have. I have firmware 1.4 I can set both display and viewfinder to various times or disable shutoff.

I did hold my viewfinder to my eye for about 30 seconds, no sign of it shutting off.


----------



## Frankrt (Jan 26, 2022)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> I am confused, are you asking about the display or the viewfinder? My viewfinder turns off when I take my eye away from it, I guess I've never timed it while looking thru it, it has never shut off while I was using it. Its set to 3 minutes and I never use it for that long. It lights up before I can get my eye in place, its almost instant, probably 1/60 of a second. I've never set it to viewfinder only so I don't know what effect that would have. I have firmware 1.4 I can set both display and viewfinder to various times or disable shutoff.
> 
> I did hold my viewfinder to my eye for about 30 seconds, no sign of it shutting off.


Hello, I wrote through the viewfinder. the settings do have an impact. if you set the timeout to 3 minutes and then look through the viewfinder for 3 minutes without pressing any other button. then the viewfinder turns off after 3 minutes. but that was not the case before the 1.4 update. back then, the viewfinder remained active even if you had not occupied the sensor in front of the viewfinder. so you had no delay at all when you turn it on. since the viewfinder remained active. the current delay when switching on costs me a lot of time in some situations.


----------

